# I Think I’ve Gottum Covered!



## norson (Jan 15, 2015)

My eye, teeth, heart, feet, internist, "pain and palliative care" doctors all have neb canes. Next month it's the dermatologist.

Last year my pastor.

Yep...gottum all covered, I guess.

Maybe I should make one for the mortician.

Suppose?



-neb


----------



## mehig (May 1, 2016)

The mortician huh? Probably not a bad idea.


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

Always love that "gallows humor!"


----------



## norson (Jan 15, 2015)

Here's the thinking on that, guys.

We've already selected our caskets - got the grave marker in place - prepaid everything - to take all that stress off our God-blessed family when the time comes. We even knew the mortician when we made those arrangements - since then he's retired so he might need a cane, right?



-neb


----------



## norson (Jan 15, 2015)

And here's the dermatologist - presented to him today 9/19/16 - he was shocked and very pleased.

-neb


----------



## LilysDad (Sep 25, 2014)

Have done one for the guy who does your colonoscopy? Can we see it?


----------



## norson (Jan 15, 2015)

How could I forget him! Yep - got him also - hope to NEVER see him again!

I'd take three root canals vs another of those procedures.

Thanks for the reminder

-neb


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Well done Norson !


----------

